# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Община >  Есть ли преданные в пос. Свердловский Щелковского района??

## Yeva108

Харе Кришна.
Живут ли преданные в поселке Свердловский. Мы недавно переехали туда жить, интересно есть ли кто по соседству? :smilies:

----------


## Милана

Да, живут,секретари Патита Паваны Прабху. Зайдите к ним на сайт,  www.ruzov.ru 

посмотрите телефоны и позвоните им. Вот этот,кажется, 8-916-608-70-91

----------


## Yeva108

Al-ta не могу вам ответить через форум, пишите на shatkovskaya@yahoo.com

----------

